# Need recommendation for an accountant



## trentfrog (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone

Can someone recommend me a Canadian tax accountant they have used (and liked) to handle their expat tax stuff. I'm looking to finally declare myself non resident and also make some amendments to previous tax filings and need an accountant who specializes in this kind of stuff. 

Many Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'd probably do best to simply contact someone in Canada to handle the Canadian side of things. If you have friends or family back there who use an accountant to handle their taxes, perhaps they'd share the name with you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Agreed, I don't expect you need some kind of international specialist to do the non-resident declaration.


----------

